# Can goats see in the dark?? with MS paint!



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Weird question right?

Last night about 8pm went out to brush, clean and feed goats

As I sneaked up on them, I looked into barn...no goats and no noise 

So I opened the gate and went into barn....no GOATS!!!!

I panicked and dropped the hay and food and went looking for them, not in hay area and worst thing was no one was yelling at me:!::!:

I ran down and noticed them just standing on the other side of the fence chewing cud, it was about 12*

I clapped my hands and they just kind of looked at me, I went over and talking to them I said "get in here so you can eat"...I patted the Gate and they came running in and treated me like normal

It almost looked like they got caught out because we had another hour of daylight and then couldn't make it around the corners to the gate

See picture

SO did they only follow path because I was able to lead them :thinking: or where they just going out for frozen deserts?










What is the answer I seek?????


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice diagram  Mine go in and out in the dark...


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> Nice diagram  Mine go in and out in the dark...


Thanks, we do MS paint for visual aids on another site, more entertaining to read :mrgreen:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It is my understanding that they can definitely see much better than humans in the dark! I think they came in just to please you but were content. If they had been agitated/stuck they would have made some noise when you arrived and not been chewing cud.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep had they been stressed they wouldn't have been chewing cud.
And they can certainly see well in the dark.
The first few months of having goats we were all inside. I cut the lights & sat around in pitch dark. Pretty soon I could hear them munching at the hay rack.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, they do. 

Love the drawing.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks ya'll

Well just got back in from, goat stuff and they were all in the house chilling out...
I told them not to scare daddy like that again...wait until its light outside to play and visit after 7pm ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine seem to see very well at night. I stumble and thrash around when I feed them after midnight every night but they get around very nicely. 

Why were you carrying 2 pistols, or were those boxing gloves on your hands??????? lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought they were giant mittens made from a whole sheep each :lol:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

It was cold (i kind of look like I was ready to rob a store):greengrin:

Temps in teens and me on blood thinners makes big gloves a win/win


----------

